# American Idol Fans



## marjrc

O.k...... so who's watching?

At this stage, I definitely have my faves and they are still in. We shall see what the results tonight bring.

I think Jason needs to spice things up as he is getting too predictable. I like him, but I'd like to hear something else from him. 

My faves are Brooke, Carly (bigtime!), David Cook and Michael Johns. I like Syesha too now, though didn't at first. I love David Archuleta too, but I'm waiting for another amazing performance. He's too cute! 

I hope my faves stay 'til the very end, but I'm guessing that the top 3 might be David Cook, Carly, Brooke - ok... David Arch. too. :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava

I'm not very good about names, but I can't forget Carly & David Cook. I really like those two.

Oh wait - what is the name of the gal with the accent that applied before, but was removed due to visa problems. I like her too. Oh wait - is that Carly? I may be confusing names. 

I like the one that had visa problems after her last audition, and I also like the one with long, curly blonde hair that didn't do so well with "Here Comes The Sun" the other night. I've loved every song until that one.


----------



## Missy

I'm really bad with names but was it David Cook who did that awesome version of "Billy Jean" last night? He is absolutely my favorite. I think he may be too good for AI.


----------



## Missy

Kimberly, we were posting at the same time--- that's why I like when people on the forum have their names on their posts!!! LOL


----------



## Lina

I don't watch American Idol anymore... I stopped after the third season. I just feel like it's more of the same every time.

Though I watched that Here Comes The Sun rendition (BIG Beatles fan here) and it was just really bad. Here Comes The Sun is my processional song for the wedding (it will be played by a classical guitarist!) so it really was personally hurtful to listen to that botched version of it.


----------



## Havtahava

Funny Missy - and we both had name problems too. I haven't watched last nights episode yet. It's sitting there on Tivo to watch tonight.

Carolina, she's been so good at all of her other songs (and piano performances), but that song was all wrong for her. She really made it sound terrible. That's a neat choice for your wedding processional!!


----------



## mom23girls

We watch it... I think David Cook is great! He's definitely my favorite


----------



## windfallhavs

I love David Cook too! I think he is awesome...but it would probably be better for his career if he didn't win the whole thing....then he wouldn't be stuck in some cheesy AI contract. Look what happened with Chris Daughtry (my all-time personal Idol fave!), booted off as #4 and look at the success he is enjoying!

Let me ask...did Christy Lee Cook doing "God Bless the USA" get her any patriotic sympathy votes? What do you think?


----------



## Thumper

David Cook FAN HERE!!!! I love him! I agree, Diane! I'd love for him to be rockin' like Daughtry!

I thought Kristy Lee did AWESOME last night. I hope she does pull some votes, she sounded the best she ever has.

My husband can't stand...um, that little Asian girl (I can't remember her name) OR Carly. He really wants them to get the boot.

Although, we ALSO watch Dancing with the Stars, so we do alot of channel surfing back and forth since they are competing with each other this year! I didn't renew my TIVO!

Kara


----------



## KristinFusco

My favorite is Brooke, because she looks EXACTLY like my sister. It is so scary. They could be twins! They even have the same hand gestures and facial expressions. My sister studied at a conservatory and sings opera and teaches piano and the violin. We have tried to convince her to audition for AI but she won't do it!


----------



## Tritia

We watch, but I'm not even bothering with voting this yr. I'm a little put off that it's no longer about "undiscovered talent".
Carly had a 7 million contract with RCA, and only sold 300 copies of her album. 





Kristy Lee Cook was managed by Leeanne Rimes manager. Signed with Arista
http://www.bmi.com/news/entry/233653

Brooke White opened for Phil Vassar

David Archuleta won Star Search

The list goes on, and I'm bitter..can you tell? LOL.

Not that I don't think these people deserve a second, third, fourth chance. It's just forever they've preached about these being the people next door, etc. Giving them their first, big break.
Guess they're out of those people?


----------



## marjrc

I agree withyou Tritia. That's what Idol's 'cool thing' was, that they found hidden talent, not people who had sort of made it, but then that didn't work out. No wonder there are so many good ones this year! I have to say it's way more interesting than last season. 

I love Carly. Yes, Kimberly, she's the Irish woman who couldn't get her Visa two yrs. ago... or was it four?

The long, blonde curly haired woman, who is a nanny and married, is Brooke White. Her family is from Nova Scotia. Wooooohoooooo!!! :biggrin1: (so's mine)

I sooooo loved David C's version of Billy Jean last night! I know it's not originally his version, but he blasted that one out of the park as far as I'm concerned. 

I'm sorry, Kara, but I really did not enjoy Kristy's singing so far. I'm not a fan and think she should have gone home before this. She bores me. lol Sorry! BUT, she is very shrewd and wise in having sung that particular song. That will definitely keep her in this week, Diane. Yup. Too bad. 

I agree about Chris Daughtry. First off, he's hot, secondly he can really sing and perform well. If David C. goes the same way Chris went, he'll be very successful. Idol has been a personality contest for years now, which is too bad, so cute, boyish David A. might likely win this. Yes, he's good, but I don't think he's the best.


----------



## marjrc

Oh ! I was just thinking......... if anyone posts AFTER result nights, maybe you can put "SPOILER" in the title of your post .... ? Many of us PVR/TiVo the show. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Havtahava

KristinFusco said:


> My favorite is Brooke, because she looks EXACTLY like my sister. It is so scary. They could be twins! They even have the same hand gestures and facial expressions. My sister studied at a conservatory and sings opera and teaches piano and the violin. We have tried to convince her to audition for AI but she won't do it!


Marj, thank you for confirming her name. As soon as I saw Kristin's reply, I figured that had to be her too. Brooke & Kristin could be sisters, so for her to comment that Brooke looks exactly like her sister nailed it for me. Ha ha!

Diane, I think I've loved every song that (Chris) Daughtry has had on the radio, so I agree with you that getting booted off isn't a bad thing. In fact, our local radio station predicted there would be a lot of "Daughtrys" to come out of this season's AI.


----------



## casperkeep

I really like David Cook,Carly,Brook,and David A. It should be an interesting show tonight!!!! I really like Chris Daughtry as well...I went to see him in concert last summer!!!! It was a blast!!!!!


----------



## trueblue

David Cook is my favorite, but I also like Jason Castro...and I really liked that Amanda girl who got kicked off last week.


----------



## Havtahava

What's the name of the rocker girl? I think it is time for her to go. I liked her at first, but it is the exact same sound _every _song.


----------



## trueblue

Havtahava said:


> What's the name of the rocker girl? I think it is time for her to go. I liked her at first, but it is the exact same sound _every _song.


Kimberly, that was Amanda...she got the boot last week.


----------



## Melissa Miller

She left last week Kimberly.


----------



## Doggie Nut

I think we all pretty much like the same ones! FYI....Jason lives in the same town that I do! We think it's cool that he has gotten this far! We're like Kara & her hubby.....we go back & forth between Idol & Dancing.....I hate it that they are on at the same time!


----------



## Judy A

I also watch the Biggest Loser, so there are three shows on at once that I like! So, since I can only watch one while taping another, I had to give up a show. Since I found that you can watch the singers and the dancers on you tube, I have been able to catch everything! Phew, it's exhausting trying to keep up with all the reality TV!! I'm watching Idol now.....I like David A, David Cook, Jason C....


----------



## earfax

chizizzy is out ( probably spelling wrong)


----------



## Havtahava

trueblue said:


> Kimberly, that was Amanda...she got the boot last week.


I guess that means I'm _really_ behind on my Tivo recordings. ound:


----------



## kelrobin

Darn - we missed last night and I forgot to record. I think David Archuleta has an amazing voice but I don't think he'll win because he's so young and it shows.

All the top ten are really good . . . but my favorite year was the Kelly Pickler year. Was touring Graceland two years ago when the top four idols were there and got to meet Taylor Hicks, Chris Daughtry, Katherine McPhee and Elliot Yamin. Chris lives about 30 minutes from me (near Maryam!) They were all so nice, and amazingly, Chris is a very small guy - his presence on stage makes you think he's bigger. My husband loved Kelly but she had already been cut. I'll try to dig up my Idol photos later . . .


----------



## Tritia

Judy A said:


> I also watch the Biggest Loser, so there are three shows on at once that I like! So, since I can only watch one while taping another, I had to give up a show. Since I found that you can watch the singers and the dancers on you tube, I have been able to catch everything! Phew, it's exhausting trying to keep up with all the reality TV!! I'm watching Idol now.....I like David A, David Cook, Jason C....


Tues night is rough for us. We also watch Biggest Loser, Big Brother, then there's AI and now Dancing with the Stars :frusty:
Last night we taped AI and Big Bro and flipped back and forth on the kid's t.v. for the others.


----------



## kelrobin

Oh well . . . couldn't upload them because they are in some kind of picture clipping file that the forum couldn't upload. If I figure it out I'll post them later.


----------



## Amy R.

Oh fun, Idol talk. . . I'm addicted for the past 3 years. My all-time favorites were Katharine McPhee, Eliot Yamin, & Kelly Pickler. That was such an amazing year, two years ago. And that little Paris girl was fantastic, the same year. 

This year is just OK, no one really moves me. But I do like Kristy (sorry) just because she looks so fresh and belts out country. She was great last night. Perfect song choice. I really like that darling Australian guy, too, Michael Johns, esp. when he sang Bohemian Rhapsody during Hollywood week. Brooke is good and looks the part. David is too young and every song is beginning to sound the same and he's looking overwhelmed, too much pressure. Carly is too intense for me, wants it too badly. Sorry, Jason is cute and can sing but comes off as a complete idiot who can barely speak intelligibly.


----------



## Thumper

Yeah, Amy..there is something about Carly I DON'T like, maybe it is the fact that she's not really the 'undiscovered' talent and already had a big shot to make it and failed  IDK? Something just isn't right with her.

I'm not a Kristy Lee Cook 'fan'. lol, I just thought she did really good. Up to last night, I didn't think she could get through a song and stay on key! lol She won't last long, Top 6? no way.

Kara


----------



## Judy A

If you ever miss a show, just go to You Tube and enter American Idol and the date of the show and you can watch all the singers. You can do the same thing with Dancing with the Stars....it doesn't take as much of your time, either!


----------



## Thumper

Ah! I didn't think of that, but I SHOULD've, seeing as how I just watched Project Runway Canada and Europe on there last week. lol

Kara


----------



## Jane

Judy A said:


> If you ever miss a show, just go to You Tube and enter American Idol and the date of the show and you can watch all the singers. You can do the same thing with Dancing with the Stars....it doesn't take as much of your time, either!


Thanks for the tip! The only tv I see is whatever happens to be on while I'm grooming the dogs  Very hit-or-miss!


----------



## marjrc

Amy wrote: "Sorry, Jason is cute and can sing but comes off as a complete idiot who can barely speak intelligibly."

I agree, Amy. It's too bad, but he does sound pretty spaced out. lol I hope he jazzes things up next week too. I like him, but he's getting too predictable. He will be in bottom 3 often if he doesn't do something. 

Chikezie is the one that left last night. I wasn't totally suprised at the bottom 3, though I don't think Syesha belongs there because of lack of talent. I think she sings very well! Thing is, she doesn't seem to capture the crowd. Not sure why, she has a million dollar smile and sings well. 

I agree about David A. being under pressure. You can sense it when he's interviewed. He's young and very good. I'm sure he'll make it, if not at this, at something else later on. 

So....... who predicts the singer that goes home next??

It really will depend on their performance on Tues, but for now, ...... well, I dunno! LOL


----------



## Amy R.

I think next week it will be Syesha ( I like her too but she somehow doesn't connect ) or Rameley (sp) who goes.


----------



## marjrc

YES, Amy! That's it. I think it will be Ramiele. My guess is between her and Syesha too.


----------



## Redorr

You guys are right on Ramiele. She's got a good voice but is just not very memorable, probably ready to go. LOVE David Cook. And the Aussie guy. But you guys are right about David Cook - he needs to be out of the top 2, like Chris Daughtry. I don't think that Bo guy from a few years back ever got anything going. The judges like the blonde, but that Here Comes the Sun was the worst. Lina - lucky you don't have to play that version for your wedding!


----------



## BeverlyA

I think Ramiele should have been gone WEEKS ago, her voice just rubs me wrong. I'm not a big fan of Brooke or Jason. I do like Carley a lot but didn't like her rendition of "Blackbird". I think Shyesha has been doing great and I can't believe she was second lowest.
To me, David Cooks take on Chris Cornell's Billy Jean was incredible. It's the first song off of Idol that I will actually pay to download off of iTunes. I felt like this week he was simply towering over everyone else, talentwise.
op2:
Beverly


----------



## Lina

Anne, no kidding!


----------



## Havtahava

I can't believe Chikezie went before Syesha (sp?) and Ramiele.

By the way, was this the AI with the most uncommon names ever???


----------



## Judy A

Maybe they changed their names when they decided to try out.....:suspicious:


----------



## Tritia

Judy A said:


> Maybe they changed their names when they decided to try out.....:suspicious:


wouldn't surprise me. one did for sure, lol. but, only her last.


----------



## marjrc

Does anyone know what the theme is for this week's show? I'm not a fan of Dolly Parton, so I'm glad that's over! lol 

Wasn't David A. amazing last Tues.?? I had goosebumps!


----------



## Tritia

marjrc said:


> Does anyone know what the theme is for this week's show? I'm not a fan of Dolly Parton, so I'm glad that's over! lol
> 
> Wasn't David A. amazing last Tues.?? I had goosebumps!


songs that inspire them

David Archuleta: "Papa Don't Preach" by Madonna
Kristy Lee Cook: "Don't Speak" by No Doubt
Michael Johns: "Tie Me Kangaroo Down, Sport" by Rolf Harris
Brooke White: "Crybaby" by Mariah Carey
David Cook: "My Heart Will Go On" by Celine Dion
Jason Castro: "I Am Not My Hair" by India.Arie
Carly Smithson: "I've Got You Under My Skin" by Frank Sinatra
Syesha Mercado: "Don't Forget About Us" by Mariah Carey


----------



## marjrc

Tritia said:


> songs that inspire them
> 
> David Archuleta: "Papa Don't Preach" by Madonna
> Kristy Lee Cook: "Don't Speak" by No Doubt
> Michael Johns: "Tie Me Kangaroo Down, Sport" by Rolf Harris
> Brooke White: "Crybaby" by Mariah Carey
> David Cook: "My Heart Will Go On" by Celine Dion
> Jason Castro: "I Am Not My Hair" by India.Arie
> Carly Smithson: "I've Got You Under My Skin" by Frank Sinatra
> Syesha Mercado: "Don't Forget About Us" by Mariah Carey


Are these already announced at the Idol site, Tritia?

Oh my, David Cook with a Celine Dion song?! Whoa. That should be a great challenge and if anyone can pull it off, he can. I'm sure he'll mix it all up and it will be great. Not sure about David A. with that Madonna song though. 

Sounds like it will be interesting! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Melissa Miller

The song ideas Tritia posted was a joke. They are doing songs that inspire them, but that song list was a joke posted on TMZ. 

I still cant believe Kristy Leigh Cook is still on.


----------



## marjrc

Oh boy. DUH on me!!!!!! :suspicious: ound: 

I totally agree with you about Kristy. I fast forward whenever she sings now! :biggrin1:


----------



## Tritia

Melissa Miller said:


> The song ideas Tritia posted was a joke. They are doing songs that inspire them, but that song list was a joke posted on TMZ.
> 
> I still cant believe Kristy Leigh Cook is still on.


ound:

I thought jason's "i am not my hair" was a dead give away, hehehe.


----------



## Tritia

marjrc said:


> Oh boy. DUH on me!!!!!! :suspicious: ound:
> 
> I totally agree with you about Kristy. I fast forward whenever she sings now! :biggrin1:


My cousin sent the list to me, and I totally fell for it at first, too.


----------



## suzyfrtz

I have been lurking on this thread, but I too am an American Idol watcher. I do like Kristy Lee Cook, though. Her voice is very sweet and she is suited as a Country singer. I feel sorry for her when Simon says she is forgettable. Who wants to be told that???? 

IMHO, David Cook is the best of the bunch, which is a very talented group this year. The Irish gal Carly has a strong, clear voice. I like Brooke too - she is in the Carly Simon mode. There are many excellent singers this year, but I think David Cook has the "Idol" quality.


----------



## marjrc

I agree, Suzy, but was disappointed in David Cook tonight. I didn't feel excited about his song choice or performance, but I still think he's great. I'm guessing he just might be in the bottom 3 tonight. 

And you know what, I thought Kristy was pretty good tonight!! Didn't think I'd say that, but she was. lol What did you all think about Jason? That is my most favorite version of that song. ... dont' want to give too much away in case some of you haven't seen the show yet.


----------



## Melissa Miller

I tivoed, I am watching tonight.


----------



## Cheryl

I am on your page, Marj! I didn't like Carly or Brooke either. We are at a point where reputation will carry a little so tomorrow night should be interesting--I am thinking Carly will say her goodbyes.


----------



## kelrobin

OK, got to watch it all tonight for a change. The only one that still stands way out to me (voicewise) is David - he has the best I think. We were laughing tonight that Jason and Brooke need to team up with their tresses, ukuleles and guitars, earth shoes and tie dyes, and become the new 2008 folk singing duo. They are both really cute and sweet, but they remind me of something from the late 60's/70's. Carly turns me off . . . too hard edged for my taste. We like Michael and David Cook, although David's song was weird tonight. My DH says Kristy Lee is eye candy, but she did a great job tonight. Syesha is good, too. Should get interesting now . . . didn't think these songs were particularly good. :drum:


----------



## amy-ciara

It´s interseting to hear your oppinion about your candidates. 

We have a great discussion in Germany as well about our applicants. Last show, Mariah Carey was there as a guest star.


----------



## Tritia

I thought Syesha was good, too. But, man they're rough on her. 
David Cook didn't do it for me. I still love Michael Johns, but I already don't remember what he sang. David A's speaking voice kills me. I have to fast forward through any interview he does. That, or throw things at the t.v.

I'm over most of the girls. Brook, blech. Don't care for Christy's attitude. But, I'm really hoping Carly goes home!!!


----------



## DanielBMe

While not a big American Idol fan, I did start watching this season. Personally I think the two with the most talent and personality are David and Michael. They have that certain something when on stage. You can actualy picture them as "rock stars". Although to be perfectly honest I didn't like what either of them sang last night and oddly enough I liked Brook and Jason's songs the best, which I don't normally like. I too think it will be Carly's night out....


----------



## Tritia

I kind of liked Jason's, too. Even though I can't get my mind off of him singing with Muppets. Why is that?? LOL. He either looks like a muppet to me, or like he belongs on Sesame Street. Maybe a good kid concert kind of guy? 

I'd LOVE to see David C and Michael in the final two. But, even if they get the boot next wk I think they'll do just fine. Like Chris Daughtery (my 9 yr old's fav. person in the world). I almost think some are more prone to do better on their own, then be locked in with Idol.


----------



## trueblue

I love the version of the song Jason did last night. I first heard it when it was the background music to an etoys commercial...and it was only humming. I loved the tune, and I ended up buying the hawaiian guy's cd. I used to sing it to Jack, my firstborn, when he was a baby. I told him (now 7) that when we watched Idol last night, and he didn't recognize the song at all... Anyway, that was definitely my favorite last night...


----------



## marjrc

Tritia, that's because Jason looks like the muppet, Clifford! ound:


----------



## suzyfrtz

Overall, I didn't like most of the songs last night. I thought Kristy and David A. did the best. I was disappointed in Brooke. Jason, I just didn't get the song and the uke. I thought the others were kinda screechy. I forgot to vote (never get through anyway) but would have voted for Kristy. David A. was excellent, but I don't think there's any danger of his being voted off. I didn't like David Cook's performance at all. 

If I do ever get to vote, I don't vote for a favorite, but for whoever I thought did the best job of the night. Ryan is always encouraging people to vote for their favorites!

Did anyone else think Paula's dress was kinda.....out there?????


----------



## suzyfrtz

Marj, the Muppet is too cute!!!


----------



## marjrc

Suzy wrote: "Did anyone else think Paula's dress was kinda.....out there????? "

Well, um, I didn't think it was the DRESS that was "out there", but yeah! :suspicious: LOL

Last night's show was nice. I like to PVR A.I. because I can't stand all the blabbering, the stalling and the product placement, so it was nice to skip through the things I didn't want to see or hear. Like Miley Cyrus..... sorry, but I'm not a fan. :biggrin1: I LOVED the bit with her and Billy Crystal though. Am I the only one that thinks that guy has aged big time all of a sudden?? 

My guess is that Brooke, Syesha and Carly will be in the bottom 3 tonight. Not MY choices, but it's what I think the public might have decided.


----------



## kelrobin

It was painful to look at Paula in that dress Tues. night . . . the top looked like one of those old Victorian corsets that used to make women faint :faint:


----------



## Judy A

Marj, I agree...Billy has aged.....

Paula's dress.....YIKEs! But I think Simon liked it.

I really liked Jason's song Tues. night and I like David A's singing, but he is hard to watch for some reason.
David Cook was bad, but usually he's good.
Tonight could be interesting....


----------



## Amy R.

I wonder what will happen tonite. I think Syesha should go. She's very talented, and so young, but her voice isn't convincing.

Sorry, I do like Kristy Leigh. She's not outstanding, but I think she works as a country singer. Amazingly attractive and all-American.

I feel like David A. is really stretching and straining, and being pushed by his stage parents. He seems overwhelmed. I'm getting tired of the way his voice has only one color to it.

I love Michael, but he could be out. I'm one of the few who doesn't really get David, but that's probably a function of my, uh, generation. . . 

I do like Brooke and Carly, though they are both so stage struck. But have amazing voices. 

Jason is kind of a novelty act. But the boy can sing. 

Last night was interesting but if I have to hear/see one more over the top "We are the world" type production number with yet another gospel choir, I may just uke:
Sorry. 

I thought Randy & Simon looked distinguished, but Paula is always a fashion victim. Good gawd, enough already with the boobs. But give the girl credit~~she has fun.


----------



## good buddy

suzyfrtz said:


> Did anyone else think Paula's dress was kinda.....out there?????


Oh yeah! She looked like a tube of toothpaste that had been squeezed too tight!!

I haven't been very impressed this year with what the contestants have offered! It's just not as memorable for me as the last couple years have been! My favorite is David Cook, but oh what was he thinking this week?? That was his worst performance! I really like David A too. I don't know that he's a pop idol, but I think he stays true to himself and has one heck of a career ahead of him! I think Syesha is in danger of going this week. Kristy will most likely be in the bottom three AGAIN too!


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks

Can someone post a link to the dress you guys are referring to? It sounds like quite a laugh


----------



## marjrc

*WARNING - spoiler!!!!!!!!*

Spoiler in this post, so if you don't want to know, please stop reading now and come back later. :biggrin1:

.......

.........

.........

........

............

......

...........

O.k....... I am NOT happy!!!!! Omg, I am still in shock as I can not believe that he is gone! This is when I get so ticked off, thinking that people just use this as a popularity contest. ARGGHH!!! :frusty: If a singer you think is good, one you like, does so-so one night, that doesn't mean you no longer support him/her!! I mean, you're a fan, or you're not a fan!

I dunno...... I think the public got this one wrong. 

OH! And don't even get me started on the petty cruelty Ryan displayed when he mentioned that LAST year at this time, they didn't eliminate anyone, so maybe tonight ??? What the [email protected]#! Grrrrrrrrr!

sorry........


----------



## Sissygirl

I watched tonight, too - I was shocked. I really liked him.

He will do ok - just starting his career a little earlier than he thought.


----------



## Melissa Miller

I WAS SOOOOO mad at Ryan for doing that, talking about tacky and you saw the hope in the guys face. Not cool. I was surprised too.


----------



## Judy A

I have to agree....that was really cruel and the public did get this one wrong.....


----------



## DanielBMe

I have to agree. The public got it totally wrong this time. Everyone seemed stunned. Yeah, I couldn't understand why Ryan would say what he did only to crush Michael's hopes. That was very cruel indeed.


----------



## Amy R.

Ditto. What was Ryan thinking. And I really loved Michael. So gracious and graceful a contestant. Good-looking, great voice, and he even seemed to have some substance. I am so disappointed.


----------



## Cheryl

America often gets it wrong at this point and sometimes a few weeks later. There are those who vote frequently--assuming one is safe--trying to vote a lesser singer in. I rarely feel sorry for this person because it seems many of them do OK.


----------



## Lina

I don't watch American Idol anymore, as I wrote above, but I have always felt that instead of voting for the person who you want to stay, it should be so that you vote for the person you want out. I guess they wanted to make it "nice" but I do think it's not a fair system as there are people who will vote multiple times for one person or that person comes from a city that is supporting them, etc. that makes it so that they get voted for more often than the other contestants.


----------



## Judy A

How would any one know if they really used the public votes or not?! Why not just use the judges votes and let the public "think" they had a part in it!! LOL Of course, Paula wouldn't be able to vote anybody off, so it would only be Simon and Randy making the decision!


----------



## suzyfrtz

Very surprised at last night's vote. Michael the Aussie was very good - one of the best - and had a good personality. I felt sorry for him - the downcast look on his face said it all - but he has exposure now and should do well with his career. 

Suzy


----------



## whitBmom

I am very dissappointed Micheal has been eliminated  He was great, has presence and charisma. Personally, my fav is David, the fact that he has a condition of a collapsed vocal chord, he's got my vote! I honestly perceive him to LOVE music and he give it his all on stage. IMHO I don't believe he is being pushed by his parents. If he truly did not love singing/performing, he would not be there at all - despite pushy parents. That is just my 2 cents worth.

As for the Jason dude, Marj, he DOES look like that muppet!! LOL ound: I love his performances, as he would definately do well performing unplugged and intimate gigs. But, the muppet reference was priceless!! lol


----------



## SMARTY

Ryan or the writers for the show were cruel last night..........I've watch every season and never voted. Most of the time I Tevo, and speed through most of the talking. I like to see how they improve over the time and it gives me something to talk to my DGD about. Other than Ruben and Clay, I think the public has gotten it right in the end. Oh, I take that back, the guy with the gray hair was not one of my picks, but who was his compatition..


----------



## Alexa

I just watched all the songs on Youtube, since I was chowing on Seared Ahi in Maui at the time it was on......

Taking in ALL of the performances so far, I WANT to see David Cook and Carly Smithson as the top 2, but my guess is that it will be the two Davids. 

This week was kind of interesting....

First of all...how was Paula able to breathe..the dress looked 2 sizes too small????

Michael Johns was my number 1 pick at the very beginning, and I continued to like him, but I kept waiting for him to show the same strength as during the auditions. I don't think he quite showed America all that he had, but hopefully we'll hear from him again in a soulful, bluesy way..., plus he WILL be there on tour!!!!

My kids love David Archuleta and he is just suuuuuch a sweatheart. I really did enjoy his performance this week.

Kristy Lee Cook, who isn't my favorite, was actually pretty good this week and she picked a great song for her, but I won't miss her too much once she gets voted off.

David Cook's performance was my least favorite of all so far, I didn't like the song choice for him, still love him!!!!!!

Jason Castro is the king of picking the right song. I honestly don't see him as being one with a huge amount of natural talent, but he has the looks, a soft sexy voice and really knows how to pick songs that appeal to the public. I love Iz's Over the Rainbow, and you hear it everywhere in Hawaii, so it's an easy one to love when Jason sings it.

Carly was ok...I like her personality, too, she does need to do well next week.

Brooke White really impressed me in the first few weeks, but it's been a bit rough the last few weeks. I kind of enjoyed her version of this Carol King hit, but she could have put a bit more of a kick into it, by the second half I was bit bored. 
I need to hear her doing Janis Joplin with that raspy voice. Me and Bobby McGee.

Syesha Mercado is continuously improving and surprising me..I had kind of half checked her off a couple of weeks ago, but she is really soaking in all the training she is getting. Still don't quite see her as the new Americal Idol quite yet, but curious to see what she'll show next week.

So what's your vote for the top 2 final at this point????


----------



## suzyfrtz

My guess is the two Davids.


----------



## Amy R.

Yes David A and David C. I think you've nailed it. Though I'd like to see David A and Brooke or Carly.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Hey, great idea for Brooke to do "me & bobby Mcgee"! Even though Jason isn't my fav, I pull for him since he is from where I live! At this point it is really hard to pick just one....every week someone shines!:brushteeth:


----------



## suzyfrtz

I like Brooke, but her songs lately haven't been my favorites. I agree with an earlier post, that she and Jason would make a great duet, singing in coffee houses and earth festivals. 

I DO like Kristy. Her strength is country, and although I don't see her winning, I hope she can go on to Nashville and do well. I think she has a very nice personality, from what we see on stage. Simon was so rough on her at the beginning. 

Sayesha sparkles but I wonder if she can stand the test of time. I like Carly's voice, very strong and pure, but there's something about her that keeps me from loving her. I try to look past the tatoos.  Love that Irish accent though. 

Who will be shining this week and who will be gone?

Suzy


----------



## Cheryl

It is the end of the show Pacific time and I am surprised to not see any posts. I loved the Davids' performances and I see Brooke, Christie, and Jason in the bottom 3 with Brooke leaving. 

All in all, I thought it was good week and Mariah was a class act!


----------



## Olliesmom

Just watched,,,,,

*DAVID COOK ALL THE WAY!!!!*


----------



## JASHavanese

I can't keep up with their names but the guy who sang that all the judges loved has my vote. What a voice. I was shocked at who left last week. I thought his Dream On was great. The gal behind the piano seems weak to me and I'm surprised she's still there. The guy with cords has the most beautiful eyes that I forget to listen to him <G> It seems the guys are stronger singers than the women at this point.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Unfortunately I missed tonite and hubby forgot to tivo.:suspicious: Had a family birthday.


----------



## marjrc

Now Jan, are you smitten with Jason and his dreads?! 

I agree about David Cook. Amazing! David A. was also very good tonight. I think Carly will be in bottom 3, but only because the judges gave her a hard time, as they've been doing for a few weeks now - though I don't agree with them. 

Syesha was very good, I thought! Jan, I think Brooke was a bit weak too. I do love her though! 

My guess for bottom 3 - Carly, Brooke and Kristy.


----------



## Cheryl

I know that Carly has not pulled it off in the past, and although I disagree with all the judges, I think she did a reasonable job this week.

Brooke was VERY weak this week. It will be interesting to see how America votes.


----------



## Tritia

Brooke was my least fav. David Cook my top fav.
Not a Carly fan, but I agree. She didn't suck.


----------



## JASHavanese

marjrc said:


> Now Jan, are you smitten with Jason and his dreads?!
> 
> I agree about David Cook. Amazing! David A. was also very good tonight. I think Carly will be in bottom 3, but only because the judges gave her a hard time, as they've been doing for a few weeks now - though I don't agree with them.
> 
> Syesha was very good, I thought! Jan, I think Brooke was a bit weak too. I do love her though!
> 
> My guess for bottom 3 - Carly, Brooke and Kristy.


Ah, that's his name!! What hair.....all I see are his eyes. Wow are they N I C E. Oh la la :biggrin1:
I think you're right about the bottom 3 Marj


----------



## JASHavanese

What's the name of the girl behind the piano?
The woman with the tattoos seems to have a heck of a voice...but it needs training to be really great. Same with the black gal. Dang, she's beautiful!!
The girl with the long blonde hair seems out of place on the show. 
Shoot I should pay more attention to their names.
I was in a beauty shop with my gf today and we spent a half hour trying to remember Taylor Hicks name and never did think of it. It was hours later when I was talking to hubby that I remembered it. Did he ever go on to do anything more than the Ford commercials?


----------



## Amy R.

I thought that David A. finally sounded first-rate tonight. Really amazing. 
David Cook was good, although I don't actually like him as a singer.
The girls were all weak, in different ways, in my opinion. 
Jason's like Teflon, nothing sticks. I think he's a novelty act, but he does have a good voice and wonderful control of it.
But my heart's not in it, after last week. Michael was my hands-down favorite.


----------



## DanielBMe

I thought Sayesha was fantastic last night. She has such a beautiful voice. David C was good and once again I was suprised and liked Brooke. I personally don't care for David A


----------



## Tritia

marjrc said:


> Tritia, that's because Jason looks like the muppet, Clifford! ound:


oh my gosh , I somehow missed this before ound:ound:ound:


----------



## suzyfrtz

I had a phone call during the middle of the show....don't people know they're not supposed to call me during A. I?  But it was an important call, and there I was, trying to listen with one ear....

So I missed most of Sayesha, Kristy and Brooke but what I did hear of Kristy and Brooke wasn't good. Kristy failed me this week, probably because it wasn't Country! I thought Brooke, who started the season strong and creative, has been falling down badly these past few weeks. And Carly, I agree, she needs more training for her beautiful voice. I am not sure about Jason...he has charm but I never understand his song choices; mainly he just strums away. 

So my pick for the bottom three...Carly, Kristy and Brooke with Kristy out unless the Country fans come through for her. The Davids were the outstanding ones last night.

Suzy


----------



## casperkeep

I really like Carly,Brooke and David C. But I think David C will go all the way. I think tonight it will be Syesha,Carly,and Kristy in the bottom three with Kristy leaving. I thought that Michael Johns was really good and I was shocked when Ryan said what he did about not voting one off last year...thought that was a little rude!!!


----------



## Amy R.

I think Brooke's amazing, but she has somehow not made great choices recently. She is so lovely, sensitive, and gracious when criticized. 
Carly always oversings, but I think she has by far the best voice of the girls. 
Kristy was weak, but I think she has a big country fan base and will stay.
Syesha , I just don't like her voice. There's not a shred of originality. Think she's overated. But she is overall very talented, can model, act, too, etc. so she has a future.
I think Syesha or Brooke are going home.
The guys are safe! Unless people assume so and don't vote.


----------



## good buddy

I loved David Cook and David A was great too! The girls are all weak this time around. I think the boys have it! I can see Carly, Kristy and Syesha in the bottom three and either Carly or Kristy ar going home. That sweet little "dread" boy would be my fourth pick for low man on the toem pole. I don't think he'll lasy much longer. Last night was the first time they all began to look like stars! They all looked the part!


----------



## marjrc

Amy R. said:


> I think Brooke's amazing, but she has somehow not made great choices recently. She is so lovely, sensitive, and gracious when criticized.
> Carly always oversings, but I think she has by far the best voice of the girls.
> Kristy was weak, but I think she has a big country fan base and will stay.
> Syesha , I just don't like her voice. There's not a shred of originality. Think she's overated. But she is overall very talented, can model, act, too, etc. so she has a future.
> I think Syesha or Brooke are going home.
> The guys are safe! Unless people assume so and don't vote.


Whoa. Amy, it's almost spooky how you took all these words out of my mouth! :jaw: :biggrin1: :biggrin1:

I also think David A. stepped it up and appeared much more calm and professional. I loved that he looked great and presented himself more maturely. People have obviously been telling him about the licking lips thing because I don't think he did it last night. It was a huge relief as I find that very annoying! :suspicious:


----------



## BeverlyA

For some reason, I'm not a Brooke fan, I just can't get into her and when she does her little pout....ehhhhh, no thanks! I started out not being a David C fan at all, but now he's my favorite. I think he's the most talented by the way he can take a song and make it so unique. He also looks and acts like a professional.

I like Carly, Syesha and Kristy (except for her attitude) and David A (he was my pick from the start) but I'm ready to say good-bye to Jason now. 
I too was shocked and unhappy with Micheal leaving last week. 

We'll know soon who goes this week!
Beverly


----------



## Cheryl

You guys are not very helpful tonight. You are making me stay up to see who is voted off? I get up before 5 am to walk my Havs before work and if I have to stay up I miss some valuable sleep. Fess up. If you don't want to spoil it for others, PM me.


----------



## Amy R.

Yeah, Cheryl, I was hoping those East Coast/Canadians, etc. would spill the beans so we Californians could go to bed early, too. Actually it was a pretty good show tonite. 

I knew that Ryan was playing a sneaky little game there with the two groups & would switch someone in the end. Good for David A. for refusing to be manipulated and just sitting down in the center.

I'm really sorry it was Kristy. I was a Kristy fan from the get-go. She improved the last couple of times. I was hoping it would be Syesha who would go. She is just so bland. Although Brooke is now beginning to get on my nerves. The pout, the tears, and getting a little testy w/Simon. I mean, he is the expert, after all. Ya gotta be tough to be in that business, so get over it when he's hard on you.


----------



## Judy A

I agree...I was ready to see Brooke go and I don't like how she talks with Simon. I sure hope Kristy can get her horse back, but maybe she was ready to sell him anyway. She is a beautiful girl.

I liked how David handled that situation......he's only 17, I think, and handled it very well.


----------



## suzyfrtz

I too was sorry to see Kristy go, but it was inevitable, I suppose. I hope she can go on to a career in Country music and gets her horse back!

I was surprised Carly wasn't in the bottom three. The girls will be picked off, one at a time, unless there is a big surprise like Michael leaving last week. 

Well gang, I am going into the hospital for a few days and I truly hope I will have a t.v. all to myself so next Tuesday and Wednesday I can watch Idol!  Or else my roommate will have a fight on her hands! 
I will be out of commission for a couple weeks but will get back to you-all as soon as I can get to my keyboard!

Suzy


----------



## whitBmom

Although I love Brook's hair, she has really started to annoy me! Ryan, is the one who likes to put people on the spot, and to get p/o at Simon for being honest, when Seacrest asked the question is really annoying. I know Simon can be crude, but he is the one 'investing' so he does have a say.

Although I love David A, it was not his best performance and I do like Syesha. How many of us can pull those adlibs and notes. Actually kudos to all the singers who were able to pull those notes. David C, is on his way, whether he makes it to the finals or not - like they said, he could start an album right away.

And whats his name, the dread guy? He reminds me of a young Travolta!! LOL At this point, I want Brook to go, she talks way too much and divulges way too much info to the media than necessary. If she were to be a star she has to be careful with her talking.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Say, is it just me or have any of you noticed that Simon seems to be a little "partial" to Brooke?? His critiques to her are alot more toned down than to any of the other girls. What's up with that? :ear:


----------



## Amy R.

Suzy, sending best thoughts, and hoping you'll have a comfy room and compatible roommate next week and not miss a minute of Idol! All the best & hugs.


----------



## marjrc

Helen, you're right about Jason. It's his smile that looks so much like Travolta!

I am not at all sad to see Kristy go. Sorry about that.


----------



## whitBmom

Marj, I agree with you. I am not sad to see Kristy go, but I feel for her horse - I do hope she gets it back. Jason.... Right!! That's his name!! lol That smile is it - young Travolta.


----------



## marjrc

What's everyone's take on tonight's show? They sang Andrew Lloyd Webber songs.

My faves were Carly and David Cook, by a mile! :whoo: I was so impressed with David C. That is one difficult song to get right.

I think bottom 2 are/should be Jason and Brooke. I like them, but they were the weakest performers in my opinion.


----------



## Alexa

I still have to wait a half hour before it comes on, but now I am excited...I LOve, love, love Andrew Lloyd Webber and Carly and David are my personal favs anyway, so this should be a good one!!


----------



## BeverlyA

I honestly haven't been Jason or Brooke fans, but tonight they really stood out in a bad way. I was embarrased for Jason, not knowing anything about the song or music for that matter. I think he sounded the worse he has sounded so far.
Brooke is cute and has a great figure, but I just don't enjoy her voice or her expressions. ALW said something about her being a good actress, maybe that's what I don't care for. She said she forgot the lyrics and that's why she stopped and started over, but I think she was having trouble doing her pout look and singing at the same time. 

I thought Carly, David C. and especially Syesha all were outstanding tonight! 
I think I enjoyed watching Syesha the most of anyone.

Beverly


----------



## Alexa

That was interesting......

Syesha hit a few iffy notes, but overall this was definitely her thing!! Very animated and I can totally see her in musical theatre. 

Brooke and Jason - ouch, pretty painful. It's time to go home.

David A. was good, but nothing that makes me go "WOW"

Carly and David C. were fabulous. I am not sure what the judges want from Carly...she was GREAT and she deserves more credit than they are giving her. 

My daughter wanted to hear what David C's song usually sounds like and I stumbled across a clip of "the music of the night" sung by Josh Groban with ALW in the audience...I love how you can see in Andrew Lloyd Webber's eyes that THIS is what he wants his songs to sound like!! How can you NOT melt when you hear Josh Groban sing?? He is one of THE greatest ever in my book....


----------



## whitBmom

I just love Andrew Lloyd Webber! He is so expressive and tells it like it is.  Carly, Syesha and David C were awesome. My fav of the night was David C - what tone and was perfect in my mind. David A, was good, but by far David C was tops.

I was embarassed for the young Travolta look-alike - Jason. Boy he looked so clueless - was he smoking something before he went on stage????

Brooke, I think for the Evita song, she did okay - much better than last week, but her stopping and starting - yikes!! I think this week Jason should go or Brooke.


----------



## whitBmom

Oh and btw, I LOVE Josh Groban - is that clip on You Tube?


----------



## mellowbo

For me there was no comparing.....Davd Cook all the way!
Does anyone know what Simon said about David? My Tivo cut off just as Simon was about to speak.
Carole
xxoox


----------



## marjrc

Smart Tivo, Carole! ound: Simon wasn't blown away by David Cook as we all were. What does HE know?! :biggrin1:

Beverly, you are too funny! But I have to agree with you this time. Brooke and Jason just didn't do a thing for me and I also felt embarrassed by Jason's performance. Helen, he always sounds like a dope! Wish he didn't, cuz he can sing, but when he talks.... EEeeek!! :suspicious:

Yes, I think Syesha was totally in her element yesterday, though I wasn't as crazy about it as the judges were. Still, it was one of her best and I hope she sticks around.


----------



## mellowbo

Well darn, I usually agree with Simon. Not this time! I agree totally about Syesha, she was in her element. It was one of the few times I liked her. I agree, Brooke and Jason need to go home. Jason is way too immature for this whole thing! 
Carole
xxoox


----------



## BeverlyA

I think Simon liked him, but felt like that type of song or music doesn't showcase his (David C.s) talent as well as the other kinds of songs he's picked the past weeks. I think he said something to the effect of "you did the best you could with that song". The only reason I know this is that I was writing a blow by blow report for a friend of mine on messenger, that had to work late last night! 

Back to a question Diane asked a week or 2 ago...Taylor Hicks lost his record contract due to poor sales of concert tickets and records.
I know too much about this stuff!

Beverly


----------



## earfax

Davidcook rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:whoo::whoo:


----------



## AgilityHav

Tonight was.....shocking.....it should NOT have gone that way, My top three is screwed up.....so much for that idea......


----------



## Melissa Miller

Ok I am IN SHOCK! I dont want to say why for you west coasters. I couldn't believe the bottom 2!!!!!


----------



## Melissa Miller

Me too Natasha!I cant believe it either!!!!


----------



## marjrc

AAAAaaRRRGGHHHHHH!!!!!!!! 

Who the heck is doing all the voting???


----------



## Cheryl

I'm a west coaster and I want to know. PM me if you want to keep it a secret from the others.


----------



## earfax

Brooke should have been out:brick::frusty::frusty:


----------



## earfax

*out*

Brooke should have been out:brick::frusty::frusty:


----------



## mellowbo

I'm not as shocked. For some reason I wasn't really wild about this person.


----------



## Tritia

:whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## BeverlyA

I agree completely Natasha! 
Every season there's a week that makes me say "OMG!!! What a joke!!!" and that was this week.

Let me be the first to scream discrimination! :rant:

Beverly:frusty:


----------



## whitBmom

I am in shock too, but this is the time during American Idol that I don't like - the popularity contest as opposed to actual talent.

I think David C has to win this, he has my respect after pulling off that Phantom song!


----------



## casperkeep

I was not happy witht the bottom two then to have Carly leave...that sucked. I think Jason should have left. Oh well I will still watch it though. I am pulling for David Cook all the way!!!!! I think David and Chris would make a good album together!!!


----------



## Cheryl

Anybody up to give a preview report?


----------



## BeverlyA

Hi Cheryl,

As you can tell, it was a pretty uninspiring night. Neil Diamond. :yawn:They each sang 2 songs, so it was a full night of Neil Diamond.

The biggest entertainment is Paula, she got into SOMETHING before the show tonight! Pay special attention to how she is critiquing the second songs before they've even sang them! ound: oopsss!!!

As usual...Jason and Brooke were weak IMHO and the other 3 much better. David Cook is just way over all the rest in my book. I'm liking Syesha more all the time. Brooke looked like she was trying so hard to smile REALLY big that her face hurt!

Pretty slow night,
Beverly


----------



## Judy A

For some reason, I wasn't too impressed with any of them tonight! David Cook and Syesha were the best, then probably David A....I like Jason, but he wasn't very inspiring tonight and Brook just doesn't do much for me. I don't know....it just felt boring.


----------



## Cheryl

I actually liked Brook's second song and I have not liked her for a few weeks. I think tomorrow will be the end of those dreadlocks and Jason's voice.


----------



## Alexa

Well, Jason should be the one going home, but Syesha probably will be. I actually thought that she was quite good and really didn't like Simon's comment about her being in trouble this week. It's like he just likes to call who's going rather than focusing on his job and commenting on the quality of singing...where Syesha's talent beats out Jason's tenfold. Jason should try a Enrique Inglesias song IF he gets to stay and IF they get to pick. That is one area other than the Jack Johnson beach type songs I could see him in. 

Brooke's first song wasn't that great, but I think she HAS to show some variety at some point, so at least she did something different. But the slower songs with the piano are definitely more her thing...maybe her ONLY thing. 

David Cook was great as ever...I am really afraid, though, what the American Idol machinery could do to him if he wins, so I am not ever calling in to vote, although he is by far the best. 

David A. would make the best American Idol...he is already used to being managed heavily and he pulls off the cheesy songs well..he'd be great as a winner.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Well, my guess is that since a girl went home last week, that it will be Jason's turn to go this week~
I think Cook is by far the best, but I almost hope he doesn't win it so he can go big like Daughtry did!!! Wooo HOOOeace:


----------



## suzyfrtz

Neil Diamond is from "my era" so I was looking to the evening...I should have known better. Poor Jason....ouch! He should have gone home last week. I thought Sayesha was the shining one tonight, giving her own flavor to her songs. 

Oh please, send Jason home tonight... I almost cried last week when he sang another of my favorites, "Memories", and not from joy, either. Nothing personal Jason, but I think you would be happy strumming away in a coffee house or beach bar.....

 Suzy


----------



## irnfit

This has to be the most disappointing season since the show started. I think it has been very boring and the "talent" has gone downhill (except for the two Davids).


----------



## AgilityHav

David C was by far the best......

Paula....wow....Paula.....

Anyways, I think Jasons first song was better than his second, but neither were good, I think he could do well on one type of song, but thats it...his voice is just too weak....
Brooke's first song......wow.....David C should have done Believer, its such a big song! It could have been so much more fun!! I like the Shrek Version 
Shyesha was pretty good, but I cant see her as a pop singer, I can totally see her on Broadway though...
David A was ok.....he's been better. I like him, but dont think he can win. He strikes me as the kid that would maybe get a few hits, but not really do much after that, I think he has been pushed into doing this, and while he may enjoy it, Im not sure he himself has the desire to be "big" that you need to be succesful in Hollywood.
David A can, and should, win it. He has one of, if not the best, vocals, has never given a poor preformance, keeps the crowd ingaged, and has the potential to be around for a while.

Natasha


----------



## mellowbo

David C rocks!
David A is getting boring.
Jason is way to weak.
Brooke needs to go.
Syashe is ok and would be good on Broadway.
Oh, and did I say David C rocks??
Carole
xxoox


----------



## Tritia

mellowbo said:


> David C rocks!
> David A is getting boring.
> Jason is way to weak.
> Brooke needs to go.
> Syashe is ok and would be good on Broadway.
> Oh, and did I say David C rocks??
> Carole
> xxoox


What she said, LOL.

I can remember almost every performance David C has done. But, only one of David A's. But, I kind of hope David C doesn't win it. Just because I think he'll do better without getting locked into something with AI. Like Chris Daughtry.


----------



## mellowbo

Tritia, now that we are in full agreement and are BEST FRIENDS, can I have Bodie??
Carole
xxoox


----------



## Tritia

mellowbo said:


> Tritia, now that we are in full agreement and are BEST FRIENDS, can I have Bodie??
> Carole
> xxoox


umm...

no

:bounce:

but, now Cooper just brought in a chewed up frog. want him for a few days?? lol


----------



## irnfit

David C deserves to win. I don't know how Jason has stayed on so long, even though he did sing one of my favorite songs a few weeks ago.
And Paula has some serious problems.


----------



## Tritia

:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Alexa

ok, it was time for Brooke to go, but Jason not even being in the bottom two just makes me laugh....I love his personality, but he really doesn't have a whole lot of natural talent when it comes to singing, I am curious how long he is going to hold on....


----------



## Amy R.

Michele, I totally agree with you. I think the talent this season has been, at best, really mediocre. I've been gone for two weeks (in Hawaii) and didn't even care that I missed it. And now I return to find out JASON is in the top four???? Carly and Brook gone? Laughable.


----------



## suzyfrtz

Re Jason - it's a popularity contest. All those screaming teens. Every year it seems to come to this point and I swear I'll never watch again!



Suzy


----------



## Amy R.

I'm almost afraid to ask, but what exactly did Paula do this wk?


----------



## suzyfrtz

The Tuesday night "performance" show was done differently...each singer was to sing one song, with no critique done after it...then the singer was to sing the second song and the critique given then, after the two songs. So, the first songs were over, and Ryan asked the judges for a quick comment. This threw Paula off. She gave Jason her critique and then began giving him a critique on his second song...only, he hadn't sung it yet! She acted totally confused. Randy tried to help out. The camera showed Ryan looking off stage - I suppose he was trying to figure out how to salvage this. 

It was later blamed on the fast pace of the new show format. I know DH and I were confused, and actually, I felt badly for Paula. I knew the gossip shows were going to have a field day.

Hope this helps explain,

Suzy


----------



## Tritia

Amy R. said:


> I'm almost afraid to ask, but what exactly did Paula do this wk?


----------



## marjrc

Seeing Jason still hanging on is a joke. Definitely more of a popularity contest than talent..... but he's got the personality of an aspargus! So why is he still on??! :frusty:

Sad to see Brooke go as she is such a nice person, but I was getting quite bored with her the past 3 weeks. Jason bores me to tears. I agree with everyone. Carole, you said it best, short and sweet:

*"David C rocks!
David A is getting boring.
Jason is way too weak.
Brooke needs to go.
Syesha is ok and would be good on Broadway.
Oh, and did I say David C rocks??"*

I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Amy R.

Thanks so much for that, Tritia. All I can say is~~~~good grief!


----------



## whitBmom

David C all the way!! Jason really needs to go next because at times it seems he doesn't even take it seriously!!!! Syesha, is great for broadway, and David A has several years left ahead of him to fine tune his craft.

David C is my American Idol!! Whooohoooo!!


----------



## Melissa Miller

The BEST part of American Idol this entire season was Natasha Bedingfield last night. I am actually quite bored with AI this year. Kinda like Top Model.. not feeling the contestants there either.

BUT I TOTALLY LOVE THIS WOMAN! ( The pan to Paula dancing disturbed me.. SIT DOWN PAULA!)


----------



## Tritia

Melissa Miller said:


> The BEST part of American Idol this entire season was Natasha Bedingfield last night. I am actually quite bored with AI this year. Kinda like Top Model.. not feeling the contestants there either.
> 
> BUT I TOTALLY LOVE THIS WOMAN! ( *The pan to Paula dancing disturbed me.. SIT DOWN PAULA!)*
> 
> YouTube - Pocketful of Sunshine - Natasha Bedingfield [Kalin]


ah, come on. she's gonna dance like there's no tomorrow uke:


----------



## mellowbo

Yeah, I'll bet the people sitting right behind her would love it if she sat down too!


----------



## Alexa

Paula is something else for sure....I assume that they get to observe the final practice (where the clips are taken for the recaps...remember the controversy with Michael a few weeks back??) so they can prepare their comments in advance? And for some reason or spaciness, Paula just couldn't keep track of where they were in the show? And yes, those are quite some dance moves....LOL....


----------



## BeverlyA

lol Tricia, that was funny 

I kind of wonder if Simon didn't say that about Syesha the other night just to prompt her supporters to vote. 

Is it just me, or don't you all think that Brooke's musical calling is children's music? I think she would be great doing kids songs. She's very marketable appearance wise, etc...I just don't think her vocal style can support a pop career.
This morning on my radio program they were doing a little satire promoting her summer tour....going on and on about unicorns and VW Bugs, big floppy hats and 70's flowers....it was all cute until the end when they say "every child with a paid adult gets a free puppy!" I just lost itound:

Beverly


----------



## marjrc

You're right, Beverly. I think Brooke would make a GREAT children's entertainer!


----------



## Tritia

I see jason as a Wiggle or something, too. Alright..a Wiggle with dreads, lol. But, still. Performing for kids.


----------



## trueblue

Melissa Miller said:


> The BEST part of American Idol this entire season was Natasha Bedingfield last night. I am actually quite bored with AI this year. Kinda like Top Model.. not feeling the contestants there either.
> 
> BUT I TOTALLY LOVE THIS WOMAN! ( The pan to Paula dancing disturbed me.. SIT DOWN PAULA!)
> 
> YouTube - Pocketful of Sunshine - Natasha Bedingfield [Kalin]


I like Top Model too, but I agree...the girls this year aren't as good as in past seasons. Although I do like the "plus" size model (freaking size 8). She's my favorite.


----------



## mellowbo

Tritia said:


> I see jason as a Wiggle or something, too. Alright..a Wiggle with dreads, lol. But, still. Performing for kids.


ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:
xxoox


----------



## Cheryl

No comments about last night?

Jason should have sang "Leaving on a jet plane".....


----------



## Tritia

agree
:bored::lalala:

:wave:lane:

I think he has a huge fan base, though. And Seyesha will go.


----------



## marjrc

Tritia, I sooooooo hope you are wrong!! :frusty:

I loved Sayesha again last night. She was very good. I loved, loved David Cook of course and although I know David A. is a good singer, I just don't connect with him. His sad, puppy eyes annoy me! :suspicious: 

I almost felt sorry for Jason and didn't think his 2nd song THAT bad, but he really does not belong there at all. Top four?! :frusty:


----------



## Tritia

I hope I'm wrong, too. Cause I really prefer her over Jason. And, over David A most nights. Although he did pretty well last night (even though I can't remember what he sang)

I'm still voting for Michael Johns. 
Ok, he's not in it...but, still. I can pretend..right? :biggrin1:

I'm pushing for David C, because of all of them he's probably who I'd liike to see Live. I wouldn't pay to see anyone of them right now. But, the winner of AI usually performs at at the Wal-mart shareholders meeting. Last yr, Jordan Sparks was here, and Taylor Hicks the yr before. Dh works for the cooperate office, so I'm sure we'll go again.
Although if kids can go (which I doubt) I'd glady give up my spot for my 9 yr old. Cause he'd be over the moon to see David C.


----------



## casperkeep

I hope David Cook wins it!!!! I think Jason should have gone home a long time ago!!! We shall see tonight!!!


----------



## Amy R.

My reaction to last night was, zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.

God, what a talentless year. Just compare any of the current group to Katherine McPhee or Bo Bice, or Daughtry, or Carrie Underwood.
There's no magic, no performances that thrill or raise goosebumps or are deeply felt. They're just not even in the same class as past performers, except, perhaps Archeleta, when he matures. He has great potential. He seems so overwhelmed and, yes, Ryan, like he's about to pass out. He's been pushed by that father of his.

Syesha is a lovely young woman, but she has a shrieky voice with strange gaps between registers (sorry I am a trained singer). She's a good cruise ship performer.

David Cook seems like an imitation. I loved Michael Johns, and thought Carly & Brooke were better than what's left.

Jason was a complete joke last night. Embarassing.
I haven't even voted this time and think I will stop watching altogether.


----------



## Judy A

Jason was bad last night.....and he's really goofy! I liked some of his stuff at first, but he's gotten worse. I like to listen to David A, but not watch him....


----------



## suzyfrtz

You know how I feel about Jason. If Sayesha goes home tonight and Jason stays, I will give up! 

Suzy


----------



## Tritia

This is funny, after watching a couple times, it really does look like Jason says
"don't vote"
http://www.tmz.com/2008/05/07/castro-send-me-to-cuba-anywhere-but-a-i/


----------



## mellowbo

So far so good. It was definitely Jason's overdue time to go. Now it's going to be a little harder to choose. But I'm still for David Cook.


----------



## earfax

david c rocks so i hope he wins but if the other David does I know david c will still go far


----------



## JASHavanese

Tritia said:


> This is funny, after watching a couple times, it really does look like Jason says
> "don't vote"
> http://www.tmz.com/2008/05/07/castro-send-me-to-cuba-anywhere-but-a-i/


That is what it looks like Tritia. Weird, huh? I'll miss his eyes, but not his singing.


----------



## BeverlyA

Oh no! I missed Idol tonight and so did my DVR :frusty:

Any comments? Did you all hear that David A.s dad has been banned from backstage and practice? He can only sit in the audience now. Apparently the same thing happened when David was on Star Struck, or whatever that other show was.

Beverly


----------



## suzyfrtz

I thought the judges were rather harsh on Sayesha last night. And David A. put me to sleep. It looks like David Cook will be the AI. Unless there is a big surprise, this has been a boring AI, and it had started out really promising!

Suzy


----------



## Tritia

They're always rough on Sayesha, but I have this wierd feeling she'll be in the final two.
I can't shake that I think David C. will go home tonight. 

And does anyone else think it lasts just a bit too long? Like, maybe they should have few contestants, so it's fewer wks we have to watch the same ones do the same thing over and over. Even my favs bore me in the end.


----------



## Alexa

I sort of watched with half an eye and half an ear last night, so I didn't catch everything...

David A. - good and predictable. I did like that he took a chance and sang something not as cheesy for a second song. The judges didn't seem to care much for it, but I liked that he stretched himself for a change!! He looks a little uncomfortable, but if he got his dancing moves down, the teenage crowd would respond to him even better (think Jonas brothers!!)

I am a big David Cook fan, and last night was ok, but didn't blow me away. He definitely hit some off notes and I really did not like the last song at all...I thought it was kind of a mess actually and I love the original. 

So while he's still my favorite of all this season, I am hoping that he's going home so he can get back to refining his style and come out with a great CD soon....

The most improved of all is definitely Syesha...she has grown so much as an artist and I think the show gave her the confidence to do well with whatever comes next. 

The judges definitely want to see the David double in the finals with their little comments placed just right...


----------



## Tritia

Alexa said:


> I sort of watched with half an eye and half an ear last night, so I didn't catch everything...
> 
> David A. - good and predictable. I did like that he took a chance and sang something not as cheesy for a second song. The judges didn't seem to care much for it, but I liked that he stretched himself for a change!! He looks a little uncomfortable, but if he got his dancing moves down, the teenage crowd would respond to him even better (think Jonas brothers!!)
> 
> I am a big David Cook fan, and last night was ok, but didn't blow me away. He definitely hit some off notes and I really did not like the last song at all...I thought it was kind of a mess actually and I love the original.
> *
> So while he's still my favorite of all this season, I am hoping that he's going home so he can get back to refining his style and come out with a great CD soon....*
> 
> The most improved of all is definitely Syesha...she has grown so much as an artist and I think the show gave her the confidence to do well with whatever comes next.
> 
> The judges definitely want to see the David double in the finals with their little comments placed just right...


I can't shake that no guy has really ever done anything after winning AI. So, if he loses..maybe he'll have a better shot of making it 
I'm good if he goes, too.

My boys have started laughing at David A. They couldn't stop making fun of him seeing "my boo" ound:


----------



## AgilityHav

yea, I know the song "my boo" really well, and he didnt pull it off. I think he could have pulled of the lyrical part of it, but the preformance aspect was just.....bad...especually if you have ever seen Chris Brown live. 

I do disagree with you guys though, I want Cook to win


----------



## irnfit

If the people are being judged as "american idols", then David Cook should win. As good as David A is, I don't see him as an "idol".


----------



## marjrc

This show has long ago been more of a popularity contest than a true talent show, but I do believe David C. is the most talented so hopefully he'll win it, and if not, I'm not worried about his future at all. I actually feel for David A. though and hope he doesn't win. I dont' think his little heart could take it! He's sooooo nervous, poor guy.

I was o.k. with Syesha leaving because she has become so confident and really learned a lot during this. I am sure she'll be o.k. and pursue her dreams of Broadway and singing. 

Suzy, you are right... it started off with a bang and has become boring. Oh well. Maybe next year! lol


----------



## kelrobin

I have always loved David A's voice . . . I actually downloaded a couple of his songs that are incredible . . . his range and control is remarkable for a kid his age and very unique. Plus I think a lot of the young set love him . . . kind of a young David Cassidy type with that cute little smile. If he doesn't make it, I think it's because he is so stiff on stage because he doesn't have the poise and mature presence of David Cook. 

I also like David C a lot . . . this is tough . . . they are both really talented and will both do well whoever wins.
:lalala:


----------



## marjrc

So how did you like last night's show? Omg, they were amazing. David C. blew me away with his first song and David A. was totally in his element and zone while he performed. I think they are both extremely talented, but I prefer David Cook's style and variety. I was emotional during his last song, in spite of not really know it, because I felt like he sings with integrity. He is daring and true to who he is. I like that. 

Too bad I can't vote for him here in Canada!


----------



## irnfit

I'm pulling for David C, also. David A was terrific last night, but I prefer DC's voicer and style.


----------



## AgilityHav

Same. I like rock anyway 

I also think David C. would do MUCH better in Hollywood. I dont think David A. Could handle it.....

We find out tonight!!


----------



## JASHavanese

Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh what a duet the D's just sang!!!!!!! If they put that on a cd I'll be the first in line to buy it. Wowzers!!!


----------



## dboudreau

:clap2: :clap2: My Favorite David just won :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## AgilityHav

I'm not going to say what I think about the results, it will give it away for those west coasters  But....post when you guys watch it....


----------



## earfax

I am so Happy David Cook Rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## JASHavanese

Well, that ending blew me away! I even screamed when the winner was announced and Bandit flew into my lap (probably thinking it was food related since that's about all that gets her that excited). reggers:reggers: The whole show was great, great, great!!!
eace::clap2::hail:


----------



## ama0722

I didnt watch the show but it made me take forever to get home!!!


----------



## JASHavanese

ama0722 said:


> I didnt watch the show but it made me take forever to get home!!!


Isn't it on now out there?


----------



## Leslie

JASHavanese said:


> Isn't it on now out there?


Not for 20 more minutes...


----------



## JASHavanese

Leslie said:


> Not for 20 more minutes...


I suppose it's too late to tell you not to read all of the posts?  The ending was given away but oh the show was a good one. I wish I could jump out to the west coast and watch it again.


----------



## mellowbo

I couldn't stand it and I read the posts. I was afraid to watch, now I can't wait!!!


----------



## Leslie

That's ok, I wasn't all that interested. I'm pleased to know my favorite David wins, though  Now that I know, I can spend more time here reading through the posts I missed this weekend when my internet was down :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

:whoo: I kept saying it didn't matter... that either Davids would succeed and that this was definitely not the end for either of them. But then David Cook won and I lost it! I was sooooooo happy and crying with joy! :whoo:

It's like when you tell people that you don't care if your future baby is a boy or girl, as long as they're healthy, but then you get the ultrasound done, find out it's that boy/girl you actually always hoped it would be and you're ecstatic!! That's how I feel now. LOL

WOoooooooooooeeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## lulubella

:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:

Thank goodness!!!! Now I can watch next season!!


----------



## BeverlyA

I feel just like you guys! They both are very talented, but my girlfriend and I both swore if David A. won we would never watch again!
I see David C. as a real musician in the way he can change songs to make them so unique. He's attractive, handles himself well, is a great musician and never said "golly!" once! lol

I already have his version of "Billy Jean", the first AI recording I've ever...obtained 
I will certainly purchase his first CD.

Beverly


----------



## Tritia

:whoo::drum::cheer2::first:


----------



## mellowbo

Commercial just shown on the Guitar Hero and David Cook played Tom Cruise! He was great!!!


----------



## mellowbo

BeverlyA said:


> I feel just like you guys! They both are very talented, but my girlfriend and I both swore if David A. won we would never watch again!
> I see David C. as a real musician in the way he can change songs to make them so unique. He's attractive, handles himself well, is a great musician and never said "golly!" once! lol
> 
> I already have his version of "Billy Jean", the first AI recording I've ever...obtained
> I will certainly purchase his first CD.
> 
> Beverly


Bev, you said it all!!
Carole


----------



## Cheryl

It has been a long day and I am pretty overwhelmed with the show tonight. First of all, I consider it a fabulous tribute to music. I loved the humor--especially the Gladys and the Pips. 

I was like Simon, I could have lived with either winning and actually voted for both to see how open the lines were--very open on this coast. For those who say they wounld not watch the show again if David A won, I am glad that David C won. I do not think their lives will change drastically regardless of their win or loss tonight--they both have a future in music. 

I am overwelmed with what the contestants had to learn this week. Not only did they have to learn their 3 songs for last night they had several songs to learn for tonight. Wow! 

Jan said it was a great show and I could not agree more. Even my 21 year old son was in love with some of the songs chosen tonight. 

David C showed a lot of emotion when he won and David A was able to hold in any disappointment. 

Overall American Idol did a great job and tonight showcased the great talent of the season.

I'll be back in January suffering through those tought first weeks.


----------



## Redorr

I stayed off all boards and news - and I was so surprised when they said David Cook! And he did so great at the end - a gentleman and a great rendition of a pretty dorky song. Yea!! AI!!


----------



## mellowbo

Yeah Cheryl, I would have watched again if either David had won. I do think the correct one won. I really got a kick out of Gladys Knights and the Pips, toooo funny! And when the Davids each did the Tom Cruise thing....great. 
Carole


----------



## ama0722

when i meant it took me forever to get home it was because of the show was being filmed near my work! Although I know most of my friends are delighted about the guy who won


----------



## suzyfrtz

I didn't think I was going to sit through a 2 hour show and was in and out of the room for the first 15 minutes. When I finally sat down, I am glad I did. I thought the music was great. Some of the comedy left me high and dry though...
Anyway, David C. will do well as the new AI. My daughter and I were wondering what audience David A. would have if he won...if the girls who screamed for him would buy his ballads....which I enjoyed but did get a little tiresome. (yawn).
So it all comes out right in the end, and like others, I will watch again next year (the whole process all over again!!)

 Suzy


----------



## Tritia

suzyfrtz said:


> I didn't think I was going to sit through a 2 hour show and was in and out of the room for the first 15 minutes. When I finally sat down, I am glad I did. I thought the music was great. Some of the comedy left me high and dry though...
> Anyway, David C. will do well as the new AI. *My daughter and I were wondering what audience David A. would have if he won...if the girls who screamed for him would buy his ballads*....which I enjoyed but did get a little tiresome. (yawn).
> So it all comes out right in the end, and like others, I will watch again next year (the whole process all over again!!)
> 
> Suzy


My son said all the girls at school thought he was a dork, lol. And that they all were "in love" with David C. So, yea..kind of hard to believe too many teenie boppers would be too into him. The BIG shocker, was that my mom voted for David C! She liked David A all along, and tends to like the crooners better. But, David C won her over in the end :biggrin1:
I think secretly she was hoping he'd win, because my 9 yr old wanted him to win so bad. He's thrilled he gets to see him in two wks in the little concert here!!


----------



## Alexa

Yeah, I think the fake indian dude pushed me over the edge...what was that all about??? NOT funny....I started watching, but after that skit I had to leave and came back for the last 5 minutes....



suzyfrtz said:


> I didn't think I was going to sit through a 2 hour show and was in and out of the room for the first 15 minutes. When I finally sat down, I am glad I did. I thought the music was great. Some of the comedy left me high and dry though...
> 
> Suzy


----------



## Doggie Nut

That was Mike Myers playing the Indian Dude.....i think it was all to promote his new movie coming out. It was weird though! Even though I did like David A., I will say I am glad David C. won too. I agree about his versatility and maturity. His brother being there was very moving. I do feel bad for David A. with his father being such a loose cannon! I hope it won't affect his career....not his fault. He is young so his voice should only get better. I'll be back watching in Jan.!


----------



## trueblue

I started watching at about 10 last night...had it recorded on tivo. After fast forwarding through most of it, I was ready to find out who won...Seacrest holds the envelope, the two Davids are standing there in the spotlight, Seacrest says, "the winner of ai 2008 is D-" and I hear the tivo boop. Apparently the show ran over the 2 hour mark, and after all that, I had to get up to google the winner!


----------



## BeverlyA

Okay, I admit it, I would have watched next season no matter who would have won.
My friend and I have been saying that since Mandesa was wrongly booted off early a couple season's ago.

I'm sure that both of the Davids will have great careers in music.

Are you all up for Nashville Star next? I was happy to see it's going to be on a regular station so it should get more attention.

Beverly


----------



## suzyfrtz

Doggie Nut said:


> That was Mike Myers playing the Indian Dude.....iQUOTE]
> 
> Thanks, Vickie, for the explanation. Did they announce this or did I miss something? It was wierd though!
> 
> Suzy


----------



## Doggie Nut

Suzy, not sure if they announced it but they did run a commercial advertising the movie. Can't remember the name of it though.


----------



## Tritia

trueblue said:


> I started watching at about 10 last night...had it recorded on tivo. After fast forwarding through most of it, I was ready to find out who won...Seacrest holds the envelope, the two Davids are standing there in the spotlight, Seacrest says, "the winner of ai 2008 is D-" and I hear the tivo boop. Apparently the show ran over the 2 hour mark, and after all that, I had to get up to google the winner!


 I dvr'd it and it ended right as he said the last name, but it was close. Had David A won..don't think the whole name would have gotten out, lol.
i figured it'd run over, though. and set it to tape the news after.


----------



## Tritia

trueblue said:


> I started watching at about 10 last night...had it recorded on tivo. After fast forwarding through most of it, I was ready to find out who won...Seacrest holds the envelope, the two Davids are standing there in the spotlight, Seacrest says, "the winner of ai 2008 is D-" and I hear the tivo boop. Apparently the show ran over the 2 hour mark, and after all that, I had to get up to google the winner!


Oh, and if you go to youtube, you can see the last 6, or 7 mins that happened after your recording. the final song, etc. it's pretty neat to watch  i'm a sap.


----------



## marjrc

Oh no, Kim! How frustrating!!

Mike Meyers has a new movie coming out, The Love Guru, obviously a comedy, and he was promoting it. Shamelessly, as all other promoters do I might add. lol It's about a Guru that helps the Toronto Blue Jays (baseball) win or something... and yeah, there's some kind of love story in there somewhere. lol

Tritia, OMG, your kid will get to see his idol after all! That is so cool! I was hoping he'd be allowed to go, as you weren't sure a while back. YAAAAAAAYYYYY!!!!! for him. He'll have to tell you all about it so we can know everything! :biggrin1:


----------

